# Samsung CLP 315 Red Light On



## JohnRaines

My Samsung CLP 315 Laser Printer is giving a no-flashing red light. When it is turned on the pattern of lights starts blinking through the colour bands yellow, red, blue and grey. The display keeps on trying and usually you get a clicking sound accompanying the light display, but this is not happening. It seems to be waiting for the heating cylinder or fuser unit to heat up to the correct temperature. The fuser unit doesn't heat up, it stays cool and the light display stops and the red light comes on. I have tried switching it on and off at the back but nothing happens. Any ideas? I'd be grateful for any advice. John


----------



## dadzilla

I have the same problem. Were you able to fix it?


----------



## luckydawg

I have a clp-310, new out of box and this is the same problem i'm having. Windows xp pro....


----------



## Ptyk

If your fuser unit is not heating up, then most likely it is the SMPS board which is a direct link to the fuser unit. SMPS controls the fuser unit based on the block diagram and connection diagram.


----------



## correibr

install he original software of the printer, if its drum the software will say.


----------



## aciid

Hi,

Again instead of just shouting out faults, do a little research before telling someone to do this and that. I've had a look at the servicemanual (found here ) and according to the light it could either be a faulty consumable and/or a paper stuck in the paperpath.

Have a look under all covers, make sure no papers are stuck.
Look at the service manual, see if any sensors are perhaps stuck/damaged/dirt on them.

If problem still persists, contact samsungs supportline and see if they can help you, or get a quote on how to get it fixed.

(See attached file for all light-codes)


----------



## Ptyk

aciid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Again instead of just shouting out faults, do a little research before telling someone to do this and that. I've had a look at the servicemanual (found here ) and according to the light it could either be a faulty consumable and/or a paper stuck in the paperpath.
> 
> Have a look under all covers, make sure no papers are stuck.
> Look at the service manual, see if any sensors are perhaps stuck/damaged/dirt on them.
> 
> If problem still persists, contact samsungs supportline and see if they can help you, or get a quote on how to get it fixed.
> 
> (See attached file for all light-codes)


----------



## Ptyk

*Good trouble shooting technique for a Senior Tech!!!!!*


----------



## aciid

Ptyk said:


> Good trouble shooting technique for a Senior Tech!!!!!


Thank you


----------

